# Generator upgrades



## Wilber256 (Sep 20, 2017)

Hello Everyone, Due to my age and health condition I would like to automate my generator. I would like 12 volt electric start, automatic transfer switch, exerciser, and propane conversion kit. Between my son in law and myself I feel we can complete these upgrades at home instead of going to a shop. Any and all directions, suggestions, recommendation, drawings, etc. to accomplish this is greatly appreciated. Below is the dope on the generator.

Troy Bilt 8250/6000 M# 030475A
Rev NO. 00
S# 1020792355 DOM 3/18/13

Briggs and Stratton Engine Series 1650
342cc/1650 ft lb torque 
M# 21T202
S# 13 0304 YD 75509
Engine Family DBSXS, 3422HJ
Type 0121G1
Code 130301YD

Thanks in advance for your help.
Regards


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

JMHO, but you'll spend about twice the cost of a new unit that comes with those features than trying to convert something you have on hand. Also with a new unit you'll have a three to five year warranty. Here's a link to a 9KW Generac, they're available everywhere, probably for less $ than the Generac website lists. Obviously there are other Mfg's than Generac, look around. 


Generac Power Systems | Home Standby Generators | Guardian Series | Generac Power Systems


Good luck,


----------



## Wilber256 (Sep 20, 2017)

Yea that's most likely. I probably won't do but the propane conversion. If I could find a unit with a bad motor in it may have the exerciser in it. 6000 watt won't power much but it's better than nothing when the tornados get fired up. I have a a small 100 amp 6 circuit panel to use. I can build a manual transfer switch and a ATS for that matter but the exerciser is another story. I have plenty of # 6 and 3 THHN so wire is no problem. I suppose about 5050 watts is about all I could expect but that's wide open. I would only use it at 100% sparely and do some load shedding. Be nice to have it all automated but having a yacht made of gold would e nice to......


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

I installed my own transfer switch 7 years ago. It was easy, just study current electrical code and try to meet them.

It's been very nice to just plug the generator into the transfer panel and power all the chosen circuits so conveniently.

Of course, death can result from improper handling of electrical panels so be sure of what you're doing.

Good luck.


----------



## Wilber256 (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks Predator, Yea it's burnt many of buildings and buried many of men. Did you build your own or buy one and wire it up? I am getting to the condition where I can hardly start a new mower and can't start a old one, that's why I want to put a starter on it. I am not physically able to wrestle with it or I could weld a bracket on and add a starter and save several dollars. I guess it's really stupid to fool with the thing, it was bought in 2013 and used one time ran one tank of gasoline through it. Been sitting in the shed ever since, I guess I just want it to be ready when the need arises, my wife is about 5'2" 105 lbs and can closer to cranking it that I can at 6' 1/2" 210 lbs. Back injury in May 2005 but me to bed for 10 years just really been up and about for 2-1/2 3 years. Got two Grandsons that live on my place, one just turned 5 the other is 18 months. I shure want to spend as much time as I can with them, I fought through some terrible, terrible pain to get up, but they are enough to make me. Anyway thanks for your reply. I would like to find someone to draw up a rough plan on how to crank this thing remotely and exercise this puppy, hope it hasn't sezied up from setting so long.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Just buy a genset with a starter since that's the major issue. Also if you've used the old one only once in four years and only for one tank of gas, your outage frequency isn't that bad. You can sell the old one and recoup some $$. Looking at your outage history a transfer switch is kind of an expensive overkill. Just use extension cords. A lockout on your main and backfeeding your loadcenter we can chat about after you get the genset decided.


Converting to propane is doable, provided you have somewhere out of the weather to permanently plumb it where it can have adequate fresh air and no danger of exhaust getting into your house. OK, propane isn't as bad as gas, however, you mention you've got a couple of little people there....


"Generically speaking" to add battery start to a manual start briggs, you'll have to buy a starter, solenoid, battery, 120V battery charger with "float" setting, as your unit won't have stator wiring, probably a new flywheel as your's won't have teeth for the flywheel to engage, engine cowling and before you buy all that, make sure you have lugs to mount the starter. Not picking on you, just hate to see anyone spend $ piecemeal trying to rebuild something into something else. Usually doesn't end well. 


Good luck,


----------



## Wilber256 (Sep 20, 2017)

Exmar, Thanks for the reply and info. I don't feel you are picking on me just telling your thoughts with my best interest in mind. Problem with buying a new gen is money.

We live on a very limited monthly income and can't afford a new gen or another payment. I realize it may cost more to piece things together but in the long term I can do one at a time. My first project will be to convert to propane, I will probably use extension cords to get by with for awhile although I have plenty of wire.

I first have to trench and lay 3/4 " gas line to gen then continue on to house for some heat other than my heat pump central system. I guess I will use metal pipe vs PE due to the outrageous cost of PE fittings unless someone knows where to get at distributor price. That's first and foremost. 

I sold my old 2002 s10 for the funds to lay gas pipe and hopefully add propane conversion. I will have to lay conduit in the trench while open as not to have to spend another $200 to rent a trencher the second time.

But without a doubt you are 100 % correct on cost.


----------

